# Cockatiels for Dummies



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

-Sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I just didnt know were else to put it-

My mom bought a used copy off Amazon or Ebay and I must say it has tons of information for a new bird owner. It has everything from choosing your own cockatiel to life long health care. It really is a nice book to have around, with everything you could want to know all in one book. I recomend this book to everybody contemplating the idea of getting a cockatiel. Just search for the title on ebay or Amazon. I found it on Barnes and Nobles for 17 bucks. http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/results.asp?WRD=Cockatiels+For+Dummies&z=y
Opinions on other great cockatiel book finds are welcome.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I was recommended that book from someone I know recently as well, must be good. I might buy it soon.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

It is a very informative book. I think its worth its pay.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I went and read most of it..or the sections that intrested me at Barnes and Nobles..I don't really buy books...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is a good book  I took it out at the library before I got Spike.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I picked it up at the library and had it for a few weeks its good info but i found I get just as much info off the internet so I don't waste my money


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah laurago, soon after I had the book did I learn about the cockatiel info on the internet.  Its nice to have it around though.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I picked it up at the library and had it for a few weeks its good info but i found I get just as much info off the internet so I don't waste my money


But not everything on the internet is true, and the "experts" on the internet could be making it up, so books are good.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiki said:


> But not everything on the internet is true, and the "experts" on the internet could be making it up, so books are good.


OH I know everything is not true and I am not saying books aren't good I love to read  but I get most of my info from this forum and from people who have cockatiels and have been through similar experiences the books I got out of the library I read the same info on the internet there are alot of good cockatiels sites with great information and nothing beats talking to people who own them firsthand.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes that is true, its nice chatting with people who own birds, and if you have a specific question it can be handy too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I ordered cockatiels for dummies and another tiel book off Amazon about a month ago. I'm still waiting for them to arrive though.  The estimated delivery date was 28th dec, but with Christmas i guess it would be delayed a bit. I'm really looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Aw. I hate when mail-orders get screwed up. I hope you get them soon.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I just bought a new book it is called Barron's guide to a well behaved parrot third edition by Mattie Sue Athan. There is a lot of good info on the web, but you can't go wrong with laying in bed and reading


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I just bought a new book it is called Barron's guide to a well behaved parrot third edition by Mattie Sue Athan. There is a lot of good info on the web, but you can't go wrong with laying in bed and reading


I have that book and the dummies book and one other book. I like them all.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just found out today that my order has been lost.  They're refunding it and creating a replacement order, so i have to wait like another couple of weeks to get the new order.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I just found out today that my order has been lost.  They're refunding it and creating a replacement order, so i have to wait like another couple of weeks to get the new order.


Sorry..who knows what happen. My order of eucalyptus was lost..for a month then returned to sender for no reason over the holidays..The mail system is a joke sometimes.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> I just found out today that my order has been lost.  They're refunding it and creating a replacement order, so i have to wait like another couple of weeks to get the new order.


I am sorry Bea. I hope your new order comes soon!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! I don't know how I missed this thread. I purchased this book today at the mall and have read the first 100 pages already. Then I found this thread tonight. Very strange. Anyway the book is really good so far. There are things I have read on the internet but also several things I didn't already read. I'm glad I bought the book.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I just found out today that my order has been lost.  They're refunding it and creating a replacement order, so i have to wait like another couple of weeks to get the new order.


That is not good  They should give you a discount on your new order


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My original order arrived, and i dashed to the computer to tell them to cancel my replacement order and about 5 mins later i get an email saying it's been shipped.  

Anyway, i've been reading Cockatiels for Dummies today, and it seems like a really good book. The only part that i really really don't like is the information on diet. It implies that pellets offer a complete diet, and veggies are treats only. "Treats" like egg should be limited to special occasions. :huh: Basically what's being said is that an all pellet diet would be fine but boring, and veggies is only to offer mental stimulation.  That's really really bad information for a new cockatiel owner to be reading.

The other book i got was Why Do Cockatiels Do That? which is a really funny quick read. The illustrations are just classic!! I would definitely recommend it for anyone with kids, because it's such a fun book, and informative at the same time.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got that book too  Why do Cockatiels do that, it is funny. I got the budgie one too. I was dissapointed with the budgie one, since it is almost exactly the same as the cockatiel one.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

That why do cockatiels's do that book looks really good I might have to get it when I've got the money.


----------

